#  ,  ,   >  ITX AMD A6-5200

## UN7RX

,    .    ,     ,    . 

  -    .    .  ,     ,    ,  .     -      ,     .  ,    ,   :


             -,      ,          .   ,  ,        -   ,      ,       .  -            ,    ?

----------


## UN7RX

*Jozef55*,   ?!      .

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


    ?

----------

